

WWDC 2013 Predictions - zulfishah
http://zaal.tumblr.com/post/52524386086/wwdc-2013-predictions

======
tmandarano
I'd be completely bias, but I think we'll see an iPaw:
www.tmandarano.com/ipaw-a-new-breed-is-coming-to-apples-wwdc-2013-2/

:)

